# Site General > General Herp >  Top 10 most popular snakes?

## bsd13

Would like to know what everyone here believes to be the top 10 most popular pet snakes.

Thanks!

----------


## Perry

Cornsnakes, Milksnakes, Hognoseds, Balls, GTPs, don't know what would come after that though.

----------


## spix14

Lets see...ball pythons, cornsnakes, red tail boas, kingsnakes, milksnakes, carpet pythons, burmese pythons...um, rosy boas, reticulated pythons, green tree pythons? I'm kinda up in the air after burms...but I'm probably forgetting something obvious.

----------


## Ophiuchus

First Tier (most popular):
ball pythons
cornsnakes

Second Tier (not as popular as first tier):
boa constrictors
carpet pythons
kingsnakes (various species)

Third Tier:
retics
Kenyan sand boas
rosy boas
hognoses (western species)
beauty snakes (various species)

.....just my opinion, based on my observations.

----------


## Jerhart

I will say.... Corn Snake, Cal King, Milks, Ball, Burms, Retic, Col. Boa, rosy, sand.....I dont know after that.  But personally I would not include gtp in the top ten.  I know they are popular with hobbyist, but I am going off what I see most commonly offered at pet stores and what I USUALLY see people walking out of shows with  :Very Happy:  ....I would almost say an ATB is more common/popular than the gtp just because of price.  Make the day great all!
-Josh  :Good Job:

----------


## Shelby

ball python
corn snake
red tailed boa
california king
carpet python
milk snakes
burmese python
dumerils boa
blood pythons
sand boas

----------


## spix14

Poop! I forgot bloods! I switch my GTP for bloods now.

----------


## kurgan

Are garters still popular?
They seemed to be in the early 90s when we had a couple.  I don't think they make great pets personally being too small, too fast and Houdini like escape experts.

----------


## Shelby

There are some garter keepers, but generally not too many people are into them.

----------

